# poorboys wheel sealant



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

whats everyones view on this? is it any good?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Some seem to not rate it at all for whatever reasons but i've tested it against various products and have decided to stick with it as the wheel sealant to use on every car i detail


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Clark said:


> Some seem to not rate it at all for whatever reasons but i've tested it against various products and have decided to stick with it as the wheel sealant to use on every car i detail


What does he know! 

Seriously though, it's very good stuff, recommended! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> What does he know!
> 
> Seriously though, it's very good stuff, recommended! :thumb:


shut it ya tart!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Clark said:


> shut it ya tart!


:lol:

thanks for the reply(s):thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I use it and it's good, nice and easy to use with good results. 

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I use it and it's good, nice and easy to use with good results.
> 
> :thumb:


can it be used fairly sparingly, as i dont want to get a new pot every other month, especially as iam rying to get my own business off the ground 
:buffer:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> can it be used fairly sparingly, as i dont want to get a new pot every other month, especially as iam rying to get my own business off the ground
> :buffer:


don't worry, even with applying two coats it'll go a long way! :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> can it be used fairly sparingly, as i dont want to get a new pot every other month, especially as iam rying to get my own business off the ground
> :buffer:


I've used it three times with two/Three coats per wheel and used very little, apply nice and thin and it'll last ages. HTH


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I've used it three times with two/Three coats per wheel and used very little, apply nice and thin and it'll last ages. HTH


o.k cheers


----------



## dandg (Dec 5, 2007)

Poorboys wheel sealant or Chemical guys wheel guard????

favourite weapon of choice?

what do you recommend?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Both pretty much the same mate.

Poorboys smells nicer


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Gotta endorse this one too. 

I hate cleaning wheels with a passion, i love cleaning the rest of the car but the wheels...... drives me insane. Made all the worse by how much having clean wheels affects the look of the car.

This stuff makes it easier...... therefore, i love it!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Gotta endorse this one too.
> 
> I hate cleaning wheels with a passion, i love cleaning the rest of the car but the wheels...... drives me insane. Made all the worse by how much having clean wheels affects the look of the car.
> 
> This stuff makes it easier...... therefore, i love it!!!! :thumb:


Yup ill secod that i use the cg wheel guard..makes cleaning my ST 220 wheels a lot easier..


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

This product is fantastic! Super easy to apply and buff out and last for a long time. Its what I always put on the wheels.


----------



## sk4tec (Jul 14, 2006)

I've used some of this stuff in August last year. I've not use any acidic cleaner since then, the odd wash with a jet wash.

Any chance its actually still on the wheels?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

the Poorboys is first class imo - used it from the start on reburbished wheels (3 coats)

then a top up every couple of months

all the crud washes off even heavy mud after off roading

probably not as 'fashionable' and must have new trendy product any more - but does what it says on the tub!!


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> What does he know!
> 
> Seriously though, it's very good stuff, recommended! :thumb:


Well he's hardly going to bad mouth a product he sells is he ? 

I've like using Jetseal on mine or CGS WheelGuard. I used all 3 and i'd say those two are better than the Wheel Sealant

Just my two cents from a non bias member hehe


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Poorboy's probably lasts about 6 weeks imo.

Gives a nice gloss to the wheels.

Wheels have to put up with so much head, grit, dirt etc.

So regular top ups are advisable.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 3 coats on my wheels I put on 6 wekks ago and its still going good.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers for all the help & advice guys!:thumb:


----------



## R26 Jay (Jun 5, 2007)

is good stuff, smells very nice as well... not that it makes any difference :thumb:


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

I reckon on about 3 months effective use from two coats. Mind you I dont brake hard. The colour of it makes it easy to see where it still needs buffing off .Two years use & still half a pot left!


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

I find Poorboy's Wheel Sealant very good and has lasted me a long time. :thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

used it when i first started out detailing but now use opti seal so i dont have to buff off the residue

WS gave a very slick surface tho


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

A question on this guys. Maybe a noob question but do i use a foam applicator to apply PB wheel sealant. And how long do i leave it on before buffing. Also can i apply a second coat immediately after buffing off the first one?

cheers


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Averroes said:


> A question on this guys. Maybe a noob question but do i use a foam applicator to apply PB wheel sealant. And how long do i leave it on before buffing. Also can i apply a second coat immediately after buffing off the first one?
> 
> cheers


Foam applicator best like the little foam discs. You can use a Micofibre tho. don't leave on too long, few mins, as it does set quite hard. You can apply anthother coat straight after.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I use Poorboys ws since the last summer for my wheels. Very easy to apply, very smooth surface, very good. In my mind its much better than the CG 109. And much cheaper too.


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

i was under the impression that cg and pb are made by the same people


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

can it be used on any wheel type???

i have split rims and the bolts are a bit of a nightmare to clean etc.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> can it be used on any wheel type???
> 
> i have split rims and the bolts are a bit of a nightmare to clean etc.


I've used it on clearcoated rims, SS painted rims and plastic wheel covers. It worked well on all.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

After you've washed your alloys....do you apply anything else like a polish prior to the Poorboys sealant? If so, what do you use?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice product and being cleaner free unlike other ones means you can layer it up nicely.


----------

